# OK - Help Needed - Onsie or the Cone of Shame



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Right, we have the operation booked for the 23rd September for Monty. As he has this retained testicle the operation will be bigger than a normal cut and tie (sorry all men will now have crossed their legs). I know that the females all seem to be sporting very lovely onsie's to protect their stitches but I was wondering if the boys could sport such a fetching look to? Monty does like to lick his bits anyway so I think it will have to be the cone of shame or something similar. Kong do a thick neck brace so was wondering if anyone had any experience of using one of these.

Monty is going to be out of action for about 3 weeks (eek - not looking forward to this at all - poor little chap).

On a more exciting note he is one on Thursday 5th. Will post of photo of the birthday boy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww poor little guy! I can't see why he can't wear a onesie if it keeps him protected. Molly had an inflatable collar that went around her neck she didn't mind it but she hated the cone of shame. She had to wear it for 2 weeks when she got spayed the vet had to also remove a small hernia. She healed up very well and the onesie protected dirt from getting on her cut. 

Will try and add a picture of her inflatable neck cushion We bought it at the petstore just blow in some air and it attaches with velcro.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Thats great thank you. Will get some onsies from Sainsburys tonight and try them on him. He wore an equafleece during the winter so should hopefully be OK with them. Inflatable collar fab idea. Will look online.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Awww poor little guy! I can't see why he can't wear a onesie if it keeps him protected. Molly had an inflatable collar that went around her neck she didn't mind it but she hated the cone of shame. She had to wear it for 2 weeks when she got spayed the vet had to also remove a small hernia. She healed up very well and the onesie protected dirt from getting on her cut.
> 
> Will try and add a picture of her inflatable neck cushion We bought it at the petstore just blow in some air and it attaches with velcro.


Wow, the inflatable neck cushion is such a great idea, and Molly looks so cute in it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen posted on FB how someone's dog could still reach the stitches with the inflatable collar, I'd definitely go for the onesie. I hope it's not too hard to find and not as big an op as they fear, poor Fergus has this to contend with in the future so I"ll be watching Monty with extra special interest xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I liked the onesie because it also kept it from getting dirty when he played around. I used the inflatable collar as the stitches started itching more after a few days.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure Donna's lovely boy Jake had a onesie which worked well after his neutering.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I say onsie!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you think he would accept it I would say try a onesie - however we did stick to the traditional cone of shame, Dudley always has been a compulsive chewer and I knew he would just chew the onesie. He needed something that would stop him physically reaching it. Tried a soft neck cushion but he could still reach (he does have quite a long body and is very agile though), and even the first cone didn't stop him so we had to go back for a bigger one. I did take it off when we took him out though. Good luck.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So onesie + inflatable ring of shame did keep both of them much calmer.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer with his onesie and tube.








Lexi with hers.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was utterly miserable in his cone of shame, he just stood there frozen as he couldnt bear bumping or scraping furniture or doorways with it. It didn't bother Bonnie one jot! Looking back I wish I had brought a onesie for him poor boy. If I took the cone off he licked his wounds immediately.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

When Lola was spayed we just used a onesie and it worked a treat. She never tried to chew it or lick through it. Good luck for the op xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So onesie + inflatable ring of shame did keep both of them much calmer.



I used both on Molly just to be on the safe side She didn't mind the onesie except for the first day and the inflatable collar she didn't mind either. The plastic cone she would just freeze in place and wouldn't walk ....I think maybe cause she couldn't see except what was in front of her.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh thank you all so much. I think we will have a onsie, inflatable collar and cone (just in case). 

Will take some pics.


----------

